# Win XP - Arbeitsplatz hat sich verändert



## pauschpage (21. Juni 2002)

Als ich meinen PC eingeschalten hatte, hatte sich das ganze Layout des Arbeitsplatztes verändert ...

Wie bekomme ich wieder das alte herein ??


----------



## Wolf of Doom (21. Juni 2002)

hi,


hmm... eine genauere beschreibung wäre wichtig 


cya

wolf


----------



## pauschpage (21. Juni 2002)

OK

Vorher hatte es viel übersichtlicher ausgesehen, so mit Streifen. Wie das halt bei WIN XP ist ..

Und ohne Grund war es auf einmal so !

Genauer kann ich auch nicht mehr beschreiben ..


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (22. Juni 2002)

hi,
oben in der symbolleiste ist ein kleines symbol namens "ansicht" klicke drauf und wähle eine andere aus, bis du deine normale ansicht gefunden hast.

bzw klicke mal auf "ansicht" - "symbole"


----------



## pauschpage (22. Juni 2002)

Hey Cool

Hat sogar geklappt !

DANKE TTrek


----------

